# Wo gehts hin beim DAFV? Weitere Kündigungen - Neuer "Verband" auf Bundesebene?



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2018)

Redaktionell







*Wo gehts hin beim DAFV?
Weitere Kündigungen - Neuer "Verband" auf Bundesebene?​*
*Dass bis Ende 2017 viele weitere Landesverbände beim DAFV gekündigt haben oder das noch wollen, zeigt die Unzufriedenheit der Mitglieder mit dem DAFV. Dass ein Landesverbandspräsident diverse Menschen aus Vereinen, Verbänden und vor allem Firmen einlädt, sich zu treffen und zu überlegen, was man ausserhalb des DAFV unternehmen könne - unter dem Titel "Zusammenkunft Angler und Gerätehersteller-Futtermittelhersteller" -  ist spannend und interessant. Ob es angesichts der Protagonisten zielführend für Angler und das Angeln sein kann, wird sich zeigen.*

Von Bayern über Rheinland Pfalz und Sachsen bis Niedersachsen und Schleswig Holstein sind schon viele Landesverbände aus dem DAFV ausgetreten. 

Dass auch der Rheinische Fischereiverband gekündigt hat (dessen Vorstand aber schnell wieder zurück will) und ebenfalls der Hamburger Verband, einer der Gründungsverbände des VDSF, hatten wir schon berichtet.

Aus dem Umfeld der grünen Woche hörte man jetzt, dass auch der Fischereiverband Saar bereits Ende 2017 gekündigt haben soll. Und ebenfalls der hessische Verband entweder gekündigt hat, oder dies noch will (bei denen steht dazu ja eine Satzungsänderung an, die schon mal schief ging)..

Mitgliedszahlen der jetzt gekündigten Verbände laut Delegiertenmaterial DAFV 2017:
Rheinischer Fischereiverband ca. 40.000
ASVHH ca. 12.300
FV Saar ca. 11.000
Hessenfischer ca. 31.000

Also ca. 90.000 weitere Zahler hat der DAFV durch seine "Arbeit" wohl verloren.

*Die Frage der Alternative?*
Die will wohl zumindest Präsident Däschler von den Hessenfischern auch offiziell neu aufmachen. Vom Saarland hörte man auch viel aus Berlin (Grüne Woche etc.), dass sie sich selber um ihre Beziehungen zu EU und Berlin sowie zu anderen Landesverbänden kümmern wollten..

Das genau diese beide Landesverbände mit ihren Präsidenten Däschler und Schneiderlöchner mehrfach beim Versuch  gescheitert sind, im DAFV etwas zu bewegen oder aus dem DAFV auszutreten, haben wir ja breit und mehrfach dokumentiert und berichtet (Siehe Anhänge).

*Treffen am 03. 2. 2018 geplant*
Präsident Däschler von den Hessenfischern hat nun über ein Schreiben unter dem Titel "Zusammenkunft Angler und Gerätehersteller-Futtermittelhersteller" eingeladen. Und zwar weil "leider, und das wäre der größte Misstand, unser aller Dachverband, der DAFV, nicht in der Lage wäre, sich unseren Anliegen und Notwendigkeiten anzunehmen, bzw. nur in allerkleinstem Umfang".

Bei vielen Recherchen in den letzten Monaten hätte er festgestellt, dass "die Szene", die sich beim Fischen gegeneinander bzw. miteinander messen möchte, riesig wäre, und das  bundesweit und nicht nur in Hessen. 

Daher will er nun, wohl ob des Versagens des DAFV, also ein Treffen organisieren, um auch die Industrie einzuspannen oder da Geld einzusammeln, um da dann selber etwas zu bewegen im Bund in Sachen "Hege"/Wettangeln.

Da es jetzt notwendig wäre, nicht nur die Angelfischer, "sondern auch die Gerätehersteller, Futtermittelhersteller und Veranstalter von Hegefischen an einen Tisch zu bringen und gemeinsam einen Weg und alles was dazu gehört zu erarbeiten und zu finden, wie dann auch umzusetzen", wird da postuliert.

*Endlich Konkurrenz im Bund?*
Ob das nun auf "Hege"/Wettfischen beschränkt bleibt, oder ob das nur gewählt wurde, um Firmen mit direktem Interesse an der Sache zum zahlen zu bringen, ist von mir nicht zu verifizieren. 
Gut ist jedenfalls, dass sich da etwas rührt und Bewegung.

Dass die Bewegung ausgerechnet von denen kommt, die schon wie die Hessenfischer und Präsident Däschler mehrfach bewiesen haben (siehe Anhänge), dass sie es nicht können, muss ja nicht bedeuten, dass sie nun zwangsweise erneut scheitern werden.

Ob da ein Präsident Schneiderlöchner vom Fischereiverband Saar auch bei der Stärkung der Wett/Hegeangeln mitmachen will, der ja noch so stolz darauf war, zusammen mit seinem Minister Jost ein C+R - Verbot ins saarländische Fischereigesetz schreiben zu lassen (siehe Anhänge) ist nicht bekannt. 
Dass da Kontakte bestehen ist seit den letzten Sitzungen beim DAFV aber bekannt.

Und auch Präsident Schneiderlöchner hat ja schon bewiesen, es nicht zu können, als er mehr oder weniger unvorbereitet gegen Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan angetreten ist.

Auch wenn es so aussieht, als ob sich hier mehrere Böcke selber zu Gärtnern machen wollen, ist es dennoch gut, dass überhaupt Bewegung in die Sache kommt. 

Und sollte unterm Strich etwas herauskommen, was Anglern und dem Angeln tatsächlich nützt, werden wir das selbstverständlich berichten und auch loben. 

Egal wie klein die Chance für eine bundesweite Initiative oder einen daraus resultierenden Verband ist, und auch wenn das ausgerechnet die anpacken wollen, die es bisher selber nicht mal in ihren Ländern selber hingekriegt haben:
Konkurrenz wird das Geschäft beleben.

Wir werden interessiert beobachten, ob und was sich da tut. Und sobald mehr feststeht und/oder verifiziert werden kann, werden wir euch informieren.

Thomas Finkbeiner



Anhänge
*Däschler:
"Offener Brief" des Hessenpräsis an seine LV-Kollegen*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=307689

*Paukenschlag:* 
Forderung vom VHF - Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=305882

*Die Schande des DAFV - Inoffizielle Treffen von Landesverbänden*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=305223

*Hessen bekommen Satzungsänderung nicht hin...*
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=322040

Schneiderlöchner (da sind alle weiterführenden Links im Artikel am Ende):
*Kandidat Schneiderlöchner: Was macht der nu eigentlich ?*
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=330415


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wo gehts hin beim DAFV? Weitere Kündigungen - Neuer "Verband" auf Bundesebene?*

Nach neuesten Infos will er Saarverband bzw. Präsidiumsmitlgieder auch tatsächlich da anwesend sein, ob das schon Kooperation ist, oder die nur da teilnehmen, ist noch nicht bekannt :


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ob da ein Präsident Schneiderlöchner vom Fischereiverband Saar auch bei der Stärkung der Wett/Hegeangeln mitmachen will, der ja noch so stolz darauf war, zusammen mit seinem Minister Jost ein C+R - Verbot ins saarländische Fischereigesetz schreiben zu lassen (siehe Anhänge) ist nicht bekannt.
> Dass da Kontakte bestehen ist seit den letzten Sitzungen beim DAFV aber bekannt.
> 
> Und auch Präsident Schneiderlöchner hat ja schon bewiesen, es nicht zu können, als er mehr oder weniger unvorbereitet gegen Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan angetreten ist.




Insgesamt sollen 60- 80 Leute ihr Erscheinen angekündigt haben.


----------



## kati48268 (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wo gehts hin beim DAFV? Weitere Kündigungen - Neuer "Verband" auf Bundesebene?*

Däschler hat endlich eine Kündigung hingekriegt? |bigeyes
Ich bin erstaunt  ...und trotz aller Bedenken, die die Führung des Hessenverbandes betreffen, auch erfreut.
Besonders wenn die sich tatsächlich auch mal neue Gedanken machen.

Und Schneiderlöchlein hat gekündigt...? |bigeyes|bigeyes
Noch mehr erstaunt!


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wo gehts hin beim DAFV? Weitere Kündigungen - Neuer "Verband" auf Bundesebene?*

Noch nicht sicher - die wollen raus, so wird erzählt, ob er schon gekündigt hat und was mit Satzungsänderung ist, weiss ich noch nicht ..

Interessant jedenfalls, dass die die "Hege"/Wettangeln als das drängende Problem der Angler in D sehen (oder ob die nur meinen, da am ehesten Kohle von den vielen Firmen aus dem Bereich abziehen zu können zum finanzieren? Kohle wär ja eigentlich über, wenn die ausm DAFV raus sind, das kanns also eigentlich nicht sein..).....

Was da wohl ein Quinger vom DSAV, dem eigentlichen Verband der Angler, die auch gerade an internationalen Wettangeln teilnehmen wollen (Stichwort CIPS-Mitgliedschaft), dazu sagt??

Ob der da auch dabei ist??

Weil eigentlich wär das ja sein Job gewesen, dafür was in D zu tun (und der des DAFV natürlich) ....

Der würde ja noch gut in so eine Reihe passen von Leuten, die bisher alles versemmelt haben..


----------



## Hezaru (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wo gehts hin beim DAFV? Weitere Kündigungen - Neuer "Verband" auf Bundesebene?*

Ich wollte zum Thema DAFV ja eigentlich nichts mehr schreiben, das bringt mich zu sehr in Rage und mit der Zeit stumpft man ab und es geht einem am Arxxx vorbei. Vor Jahren wurde hier (AB) ja schon nachgerechnet wie lange die Kohle noch reicht und wann sie endlich Pleite sind. Aber, sie bezahlen nur ihre eigenen Personalkosten und machen nichts. Der Schaden für uns Angler ist enorm. Und wenn sie mal das Maul aufmachen wünscht man sich als Angler "Oh Mann, warum haben sie nicht ihr Mxxx gehalten".
Dann verstehe ich auch die ausgetretenen LVs nicht warum sie nicht einen eigenen BV gründen um eine Stimme und einen Ansprechpartner im Bund zu haben.
Da würden ja wenige Satzungsziele genügen so in etwa:
" Die Angelfischerei* zu fördern und Nachteile von ihr Abzuwenden"
"wir vertreten unserer Mitglieder bei Anschlägen (von Petra) mit rechtlichem Beistand."
"die Fischbestände zu fördern"
"Casting zu fördern ist nicht unser Ziel":q
Die ausgetretenen LVs währen doch zahlreich genug.
Ein grundsätzliches Problem dabei ist natürlich auch die finanziele Abhängigkeit von LVs vom zuständigem Ministerium.

*in Bayern gibt es keine Angler, nur Angelfischer#t


----------



## .Sebastian. (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wo gehts hin beim DAFV? Weitere Kündigungen - Neuer "Verband" auf Bundesebene?*

Oha, na langsam ist aber nichts mehr übrig... bin wirklich gespannt, wo das noch hinführt.



Brauch ich ja bald wieder einen neuen Verbandsausweis


----------



## Ørret (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wo gehts hin beim DAFV? Weitere Kündigungen - Neuer "Verband" auf Bundesebene?*

@Thomas
Also so langsam verliere ich echt den Überblick wer zu wann gekündigt hat oder schon raus ist..
Vielleicht ist es möglich die Liste mal auf den aktuellen Stand der Dinge zu bringe sobald das mit Hessen und Saarland amtlich ist?


----------



## Hezaru (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wo gehts hin beim DAFV? Weitere Kündigungen - Neuer "Verband" auf Bundesebene?*

Übrig ist ja eigentlich schon lange nix mehr. Wenn Politiker einen Gesetzesentwurf raushauen und dann wartet man mal kurz auf den Gegenwind der Lobbyverbände. Und wenn nix kommt ist alles in Ordnung.
Aber da gibt es dann solche Sachen wie das Angelverbot und Baglimit in der Ostsee zum Schutz des Meeresbodens.
Wenn man Dorsche schützen wollte müsste man Grundschleppnetze verbieten und Angeln nicht einschränken.
Guckt euch mal Nabu oder Vogelschutz an. Die bezahlen nichts und fordern nur.
Die haben bei uns ein ehemaliges Angelgewässer für 80000 Dm gekauft und dafür 70000dm Zuschuss kassiert.

Fazit: Wir haben sehr viele Feinde. Na und, für sowas hat man Lobbyverbände die uns Vertreten.


----------



## Riesenangler (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wo gehts hin beim DAFV? Weitere Kündigungen - Neuer "Verband" auf Bundesebene?*

Ja, wo soll es denn nun mit dem DAFV hingehen? Ich hoffe doch auf direkten Wege ins Grab der Geschichte.
Denn dieser Verband ist seines Namens nach nur eine leere Worthülse im Brackwasser der Beliebigkeit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wo gehts hin beim DAFV? Weitere Kündigungen - Neuer "Verband" auf Bundesebene?*

Solange es noch einen dummen Landesverband gibt, der bezahlt, werden die nie aufgeben, weiter den Anglern und dem Angeln zu schaden.
Mach euch da keine Hoffnung..


----------



## kati48268 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wo gehts hin beim DAFV? Weitere Kündigungen - Neuer "Verband" auf Bundesebene?*



Hezaru schrieb:


> Vor Jahren wurde hier (AB) ja schon nachgerechnet wie lange die Kohle noch reicht und wann sie endlich Pleite sind.


Ja, du hast Recht, viele haben die Zähigkeit des Systems unterschätzt, ich auch.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=310475&highlight=DAFV
Die Pleite hat Frau Dr. abgewendet, Beitragserhöhung durchgekriegt, sie geben schlichtweg nix mehr aus indem sie auch nix machen.
Aber jede Kündigung senkt das Budget - und sei der austretende LV noch so klein.

Bei den _'Fahnentreu bis zum Endsieg'_-LFVs sind die Bretter vorm Kopf aber auch dermaßen dick, dass es wohl noch weitere Jahre dauern wird sie zu bohren.
Und ich vermute mittlerweile, dass diese auch eine weitere Beitragserhöhung mitmachen würden.
Bin selbst in so einem LV und glaube, dass es erst einem kompletten Generationswechsel braucht, bis dieser an Reformen denkt. Durch verbandseigene Gewässer braucht dieser LV aber auch keine Austrittswelle von Vereinen fürchten.



Hezaru schrieb:


> Dann verstehe ich auch die ausgetretenen LVs nicht warum sie nicht einen  eigenen BV gründen um eine Stimme und einen Ansprechpartner im Bund zu  haben.


Ich glaube, die sind erst mal froh aus dem Sumpf raus zu sein und geheilt.
Man darf auch nicht vergessen: dieselbe Führungsriege hat VDSF/DAFV durchgehend gestützt, das Präsidium aus eigenen Reihen bestückt. Auch hier wird vermutlich erst ein Generationswechsel den Kopf zu sinnvollen(!) Reformen frei machen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wo gehts hin beim DAFV? Weitere Kündigungen - Neuer "Verband" auf Bundesebene?*

Ich bin klar für Wertungsangelveranstaltungen.

Aber die wirklichen Probleme der Angler und des Angelns in D sind ganz andere, da ist das mit dem Wertungsangeln nur Symptom, aber nicht Ursache (Tierschutz, Angeln nur zur Verwertung, Angel/Betretungsverbote und Einschränkungen, Natura2000, invasive Arten, Rückwurfverbote, Aalangelverbot, Baglimit etc.)...

Dass es fraglich ist, was rauskommt, wenn sich da Leute dran machen, die bisher nichts erreiht haben oder wie der Saarverband sogar ein C+R-Verbot ins Gesetz schreiben lässt, wird sich zeigen.

Dass durch die Geschichte wieder Unruhe und Bewegung in die Verbandswelt kommt, begrüße ich aber ausdrücklich, unabhängig vom Ausgang.


----------



## Lajos1 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wo gehts hin beim DAFV? Weitere Kündigungen - Neuer "Verband" auf Bundesebene?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Die Bayern hatten ja nicht mal den Arsch in der Hose im DAFv zu bleiben nach dem man den DAFV mit durch gedrückt hat.
> 
> Der DAFv ist nur ein Spiegelbild unserer versagenden LFV



Hallo,

bist Du Dir da sicher, soweit ich weiss sind die Bayern niemals Mitglied im DAFV gewesen. Nachdem der Austritt aus dem VDSF schon vor der Fusion mit dem DAV erklärt wurde.
Ich habe in meinem lückenlosen Fischerpass auf jeden Fall keine Beitragsmarke des DAFV.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Franz_16 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wo gehts hin beim DAFV? Weitere Kündigungen - Neuer "Verband" auf Bundesebene?*

@Lajos1

Gemeint ist, dass der Bayerische Landesverband die Fusion stark vorangetrieben hatte und dann doch nicht mitmachte... 

Zum Einlesen:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=238736

Ganz grundsätzlich auch nochmal Infos wie das mit der "Fusion" damals war:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=219858


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wo gehts hin beim DAFV? Weitere Kündigungen - Neuer "Verband" auf Bundesebene?*

Danke, Franz...


----------



## kati48268 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wo gehts hin beim DAFV? Weitere Kündigungen - Neuer "Verband" auf Bundesebene?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass es fraglich ist, was rauskommt, wenn sich da Leute dran machen, die bisher nichts erreiht haben ...


Sollte das mit den Kündigungen sich bewahrheiten, bin ich mal vorsichtig optimistisch, denn dann haben die Beteiligten ja schon mal etwas begriffen.
Auch ist der Gedanke, Handel/Industrie einzubinden, nicht der Schlechteste (schon immer ein Mega-Versäumnis der Vebände gewesen).
Viel schlechter kann's ja kaum werden. Vermutlich wird das, was gemacht werden soll, 10 Schritte zu klein, zu zögerlich, doch Vergangenheitsbelastet, unprofessionell,... und alles Mögliche sein, aber es wäre zumindest ein Schritt.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich bin klar für Wertungsangelveranstaltungen.


Ich auch.
Sogar die ganze Welt ist dafür, bis auf das deutsche Ideologie-inselchen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wo gehts hin beim DAFV? Weitere Kündigungen - Neuer "Verband" auf Bundesebene?*

klar kati, wie gesagt/geschrieben:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass durch die Geschichte wieder Unruhe und Bewegung in die Verbandswelt kommt, begrüße ich aber ausdrücklich, unabhängig vom Ausgang.


----------



## willmalwassagen (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wo gehts hin beim DAFV? Weitere Kündigungen - Neuer "Verband" auf Bundesebene?*

Hallo Thomas.
liste einfach mal auf, welche der 28 ? Verbände noch im Bundesverband sind.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wo gehts hin beim DAFV? Weitere Kündigungen - Neuer "Verband" auf Bundesebene?*

Drin sind ja noch viele, wg. Kündigungsfristen.

Und es werden ja auch alle möglichen seltsamen Vereine aufgenommen, um den Schwund zu kaschieren:
Nimmt der DAFV auch bald Vereine und Einzelpersonen als Mitglied auf?

Und Verbände wie der fürs umfallen bekannte Rheinische Fischereiverband wollen ja trotz Kündigung seitens des Vorstandes gerne im DAFV bleiben...

Und glaubhaft oder an Fakten orientiert waren da Veröffentlichungen des DAFV noch nie so richtig in meinen Augen, so dass immer nur von Momentanständen, wie von uns immer veröffentlicht, ausgegangen werden kann.

Dass aber der Verband dank seiner "Arbeit" nachhaltig schrumpft und in keinster Art und Weise wächst, dürfte für jeden nachvollziehbar sein.


----------



## Kochtopf (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wo gehts hin beim DAFV? Weitere Kündigungen - Neuer "Verband" auf Bundesebene?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Sollte das mit den Kündigungen sich bewahrheiten, bin ich mal vorsichtig optimistisch, denn dann haben die Beteiligten ja schon mal etwas begriffen.
> Auch ist der Gedanke, Handel/Industrie einzubinden, nicht der Schlechteste (schon immer ein Mega-Versäumnis der Vebände gewesen).
> Viel schlechter kann's ja kaum werden. Vermutlich wird das, was gemacht werden soll, 10 Schritte zu klein, zu zögerlich, doch Vergangenheitsbelastet, unprofessionell,... und alles Mögliche sein, aber es wäre zumindest ein Schritt.


Volle Zustimmung! Habe im Zuge dessen mal geguckt, was die Hessenfischer so treiben und, daran sieht man wie traurig der DAFV ist, war überrascht wie rührig der Verband ist. Nicht alles ist Perfekt (Zanderbesatz im Fließgewässer...|rolleyes) aber hey - die tun was! Wenn die ausgetretenen Vereine zusammenhalten  (hoffe ich) und was tun (verlange und erwarte ich) kann sich was bewegen. Selbst wenn es so kommt wie von dir prophezeit-  unprofessionell und zu klein gedacht - wäre es ein enormer Fortschritt.




> Ich auch.
> Sogar die ganze Welt ist dafür, bis auf das deutsche Ideologie-inselchen.


Ähnlich wie bei Korruption und autoritarismus... :m die Gesetzeslage spiegelt nunmal die Gesellschaftliche Stimmung wider. Mit allem pro und contra. Finde das auch nicht gut aber ich weiss wie viele Gespräche übers angeln laufen ("ist das nicht Tierquälerei wenn man den 40Pfund Karpfen zum Spaß fängt und ihn dann zurück setzt? Woher willst du wissen dass die Fische keinen Schmerz spüren, hast du sie gefragt?" - da gibt es kein Interesse an "wissenschaftlichen" (schreibt man hier ja so) "Fakten") - lange rede kurzer sinn: wenn Hessen aussteigt rennen sie bei mir offene Türen ein und ich drücke feste die Daumen


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wo gehts hin beim DAFV? Weitere Kündigungen - Neuer "Verband" auf Bundesebene?*

das die Saarländer raus sind, fällt mir schwer zu glauben.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wo gehts hin beim DAFV? Weitere Kündigungen - Neuer "Verband" auf Bundesebene?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Solange es noch einen dummen Landesverband gibt, der bezahlt, werden die nie aufgeben, weiter den Anglern und dem Angeln zu schaden.
> Mach euch da keine Hoffnung..



Ich zitiere in solchen Fällen gerne Star Wars Episode IV:

Obi-Wan Kenobi zu Luke: "Wer ist der größere Tor? Der Tor oder der Tor, der ihm folgt?"


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wo gehts hin beim DAFV? Weitere Kündigungen - Neuer "Verband" auf Bundesebene?*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> das die Saarländer raus sind, fällt mir schwer zu glauben.


gekündigt-  raus ab 1.1. 2019..


----------



## kati48268 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wo gehts hin beim DAFV? Weitere Kündigungen - Neuer "Verband" auf Bundesebene?*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> ... die Gesetzeslage spiegelt nunmal die Gesellschaftliche Stimmung wider...


Und nichts Anderes ist so einfach & schnell zu manipulieren wie diese. 


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> gekündigt-  raus ab 1.1. 2019..


Sehr gut!


----------



## Grünknochen (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wo gehts hin beim DAFV? Weitere Kündigungen - Neuer "Verband" auf Bundesebene?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Und nichts Anderes ist so einfach & schnell zu manipulieren wie diese.
> 
> Sehr gut!




Da haut mal wieder ein ausgewiesener Rechtsexperte richtig einen raus. 
Sind wir doch mal ehrlich, das ist die Situation hier (Helge Schneider)

P.S.: Manchmal ist es echt anstrengend hier...


----------



## kati48268 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wo gehts hin beim DAFV? Weitere Kündigungen - Neuer "Verband" auf Bundesebene?*

Ist hier OT, wie mein Spruch auch, aber trotzdem:



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Da haut mal wieder ein ausgewiesener Rechtsexperte richtig einen raus.


Aber gerne doch! :m

Als Beleg könnte ich spontan allerlei Dinge/Berichterstattungen aus Politik & Gesellschaft nennen, aber mir fallen schnell sogar konkret zwei aus der Angelei ein.
- NDR-Doku Angeln, Hobby mit Widerhaken, 2 Jahre her, meine ich
- der berühmte Monitor-Bericht zum Wettkampfangeln, dürfte locker 20/25 Jahre her sein
Beide haben schlagartig nicht nur die gesellschaftliche Meinung ein gutes Stück gedreht, sondern sogar die Gesetzgebung beeinflusst.
Und beide Berichte waren extrem manipulativ.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wo gehts hin beim DAFV? Weitere Kündigungen - Neuer "Verband" auf Bundesebene?*

Das Versagen des VDSF/DAFV liegt ja gerade darin, an einem Positiven Bild der Angler in Deutschland nicht ausreichend gearbeitet zu haben. Auch jetzt beschreiten sie da aus meiner Sicht völlig falsche Wege. Ob nun gerade eine Initiative pro Wettkampfangeln die Situation der Angler in Deutschland verbessert, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Ein eine Verbesserung des Ansehens der Angler (das ja im Grunde nicht schlecht ist) ruht auf verschiedenen Säulen. Ein hardcore C&R sind da aber ebenso wenig eine Säule, wie das  Wettkampfangeln. Ich sehe die Säulen in 

- Gesunderhaltung von Mensch und Gesellschaft durch Beschäftigung an und mit der Natur beim Angeln
- Gesunderhaltung von Natur und Umwelt durch sachgerechte Pflege und Hege durch den Angler
- Gesunde Ernährung durch Verwertung artgerecht lebender Fische in sauberen Gewässern

Dabei bin ich weder ein Gegner des hardcore C&R, noch des Wettangelns, wenn es vernünftig ausgeübt wird. Nur glaube ich nicht, dass wir mit diesen beiden Themen die nicht angelnde Mehrheit da draußen von der gesellschaftlichen Bedeutung unseres Tuns überzeugen können.


----------



## Lajos1 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wo gehts hin beim DAFV? Weitere Kündigungen - Neuer "Verband" auf Bundesebene?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Dabei bin ich weder ein Gegner des hardcore C&R, noch des Wettangelns, wenn es vernünftig ausgeübt wird. Nur glaube ich nicht, dass wir mit diesen beiden Themen die nicht angelnde Mehrheit da draußen von der gesellschaftlichen Bedeutung unseres Tuns überzeugen können.



Hallo,

das dürfte richtig sein. Weder mit C&R noch mit Wettangeln ist da zu Punkten. Das können und sollten wir vergessen (das damit Punkten meine ich)#d

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wo gehts hin beim DAFV? Weitere Kündigungen - Neuer "Verband" auf Bundesebene?*

Wenn man als Verband so bescheuert ist, die Begriffe c+r und Wett/Hegeangeln zu verwenden, die verbrannt sind - ja, kein Blumentopf..

Aber mit zurücksetzen als Bestandsmanagementmaßnahme statt Angler als  willenloses Abknüppelinstrument, sowie Belohnung für Datenerhebung bei Angeln mit wiegen, zählen und messen, und wenn man weder das von Schützern in der Deutungshoheit übernommene c+r noch Wettangeln überhaupt erst in den Mund nimmt, DANN kann man was bewegen..

Es ist bezeichnend, dass sich selbst Angler aufs Schützerglatteis führen lassen, statt selber Punkte und Deutungshoheit zu bestimmen...

Nur nochmal, um was es eigentlich geht:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Redaktionell
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wo gehts hin beim DAFV? Weitere Kündigungen - Neuer "Verband" auf Bundesebene?*

Total coole Diskussion. Eigentlich wollte ich mich raushalten. Warum? Weil ich grundsätzlich erst einmal positiv gestimmt bin, wenn sich etwas neues oder eine Alternative am Horizont erahnen lässt. Insbesondere wenn die Vergangenheit und die Gegenwart deutlich aufzeigt, dass ein einfaches "weiter so" in Deutschland nicht mehr geben darf. Es muss zwingend Alternnativen geben. Ob sich die Industrie dann an einem solchen Projekt beteiligen muss, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Geht es um Wettangeln, sollten erfolgreiche Teams automatisch Sponsoren finden. 

Wie gesagt, grundsätzlich finde ich das zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt positiv!

Etwas anders aber bringt mich dazu, hier in diesem Thema etwas zu schreiben. 

Mit Wettangeln ist in der heutigen Zeit sicherlich in der Öffentlichkeit kein Blumentopf mehr zu gewinnen, da gebe ich allen recht. Das liegt aber alleine daran, dass wir Angler in den letzten 30, 40 oder gar 50 Jahren alles falsch gemacht haben und es weder Öffentlichkeitsarbeit noch eine Lobby gab. 

Wenn ich aber hier schon wieder Vorschläge lese, wie sich ein Verband aufstellen muss und dabei immer wieder nur das Wort Naturschutz lese, kommt mir die Galle hoch! Schämt Ihr Euch eigentlich Angler zu sein? Packt Ihr Euer Auto nur im dunkeln, damit ja kein Nachbar mitbekommt, dass Ihr Angler seid? Ich nicht, ich bin nämlich gerne Angler! 

Kann ein Verband für Angler nicht einfach unser Hobby Angeln in den Vordergrund stellen? Nur dann können wir darstellen, dass Angeln Entspannung ist und Spaß macht! Was hat denn ein Baggersee oder ein Kanal mit Natur zu tun? Die Elbe in Hamburg? Eher weniger hübsch (von der Natur her, ich liebe den Hamburger Hafen!), aber ein klasse Angelrevier.

Warum werden eigentlich Motorbootfahrer nicht (kaum) in der Öffentlichkeit angegriffen? Grundsätzlich hat Motorsport ein positives Image. Warum? Weil das Naturschutzverbände sind? 

Mein Lieblingsbeispiel sind Kreuzfahrtschiffe und Flugzeuge. Jeder weiß um den Schadstoffausstoß, aber macht trotzdem Urlaub. Weil Kreuzfahrer ein positives Image hat. Wenn ich sage "ich fliege nach Rhodos" hat noch niemand gesagt "Boah, die arme Umwelt". Image! Wir Angler haben ein schlechtes Image- das ist unser Problem.

Und um den Kreis zum Thema zu schließen- wenn jetzt eine Erneuerung beginnen sollte, macht das nur Sinn, wenn man die Altlasten vollständig entsorgt und einen Neubeginn startet. Das Ziel kann nur heißen "Angeln ist geil", etwas anderes benötigen wir nicht. Es reicht einfach die positiven Seiten vernünftig durch Profis zu vermarkten.

Sollte das nicht das Ziel sein, kann man sich alles an Ideen und Erneuerungen sparen. Natürlich muss man nebenbei auch Lobbyarbeit machen, aber mit einem positivem Image in der Öffentlichkeit wird das alles viel, viel einfacher! 

Gucken wir uns die Sendung "Rute raus- der Spaß beginnt". Mir sind da keine öffentlichen Hassbotschaften oder Angriffe bekannt, sondern im Gegenteil- die Sendung gucken sogar Nichtangler. Also alles machbar, man muss nur wollen und können!

Übrigens haben wir uns bewusst für ANGLERdemo entschieden- weil wir Angler sind und für Angler kämpfen. Ja, Angeln ist unser Hobby und sicherlich kein Grund sich zu schämen oder sich zu verstecken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wo gehts hin beim DAFV? Weitere Kündigungen - Neuer "Verband" auf Bundesebene?*

Bruder im Geiste!!


----------



## Kolja Kreder (23. Januar 2018)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Kann ein Verband für Angler nicht einfach unser Hobby Angeln in den Vordergrund stellen? Nur dann können wir darstellen, dass Angeln Entspannung ist und Spaß macht! Was hat denn ein Baggersee oder ein Kanal mit Natur zu tun? Die Elbe in Hamburg? Eher weniger hübsch (von der Natur her, ich liebe den Hamburger Hafen!), aber ein klasse Angelrevier.


Nein, das reicht nach den Säumnissen der letzten 40 Jahre eben nicht. Außerdem ist doch der Gewässerschutz ein ureigenes Interesse der Angler. Wir müssen dies nur in einer Form vertreten, dass sich Naturschutz und Naturnutzung nicht ausschließen. Genau hier liegt doch die Nische, die wir besetzen müssen. Wir müssen all die naturnutzenden Naturfreunde hinter uns versammel, bzw. für uns einnehmen (Reiter, Wanderer M-Biker usw.)



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bruder im Geiste!!



Nützt ja nix. Falsch bleibt falsch!


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wo gehts hin beim DAFV? Weitere Kündigungen - Neuer "Verband" auf Bundesebene?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Nützt ja nix. Falsch bleibt falsch!


Stimmt - die real existierenden Verbanditen machens aber nun mal falsch.

Wer Naturschutz will, nimmts Original, nicht DAFV und Konsorten


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wo gehts hin beim DAFV? Weitere Kündigungen - Neuer "Verband" auf Bundesebene?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Nein, das reicht nach den Säumnissen der letzten 40 Jahre eben nicht. Außerdem ist doch der Gewässerschutz ein ureigenes Interesse der Angler. Wir müssen dies nur in einer Form vertreten, dass sich Naturschutz und Naturnutzung nicht ausschließen. Genau hier liegt doch die Nische, die wir besetzen müssen. Wir müssen all die naturnutzenden Naturfreunde hinter uns versammel, bzw. für uns einnehmen (Reiter, Wanderer M-Biker usw.)



Natürlich ist das ein ureigenes Interesse der Angler- aber Fußballer putzen Ihre Schuhe auch nicht auf dem Platz, sondern im Putzraum. Das gehört zum Fußballspielen dazu und über den Platzwart vom BVB wird auch eher selten in dem Medien berichtet, sondern meistens von den Spielen. Weil der Fußball im Vordergrund steht und die Menschen interessiert- die haben ein positives Image.

Wir Angler müssen also mit unseren "Hausmeisteraufgaben" die Menschen überzeugen, dass Angeln etwas gutes ist? Und wir müssen uns verbündete Naturnutzer suchen, weil wir Angler das alleine nicht schaffen? Als meine Fußball- Junioren nicht genügend Spieler in der G-Jugend hatten, habe ich doch nicht die Handballer gefragt, ob die mit meinen Fußballern zusammen Handball spielen wollen. Ich habe Werbung für Fußball gemacht, Kids dafür begeistert und die meisten spielen heute noch 7 Jahre später in unserem Verein. Also müssen wir doch das Image unseres Hobbies aufpolieren, um Menschen für das Angeln zu begeistern und nicht für die Pflege unserer Gewässer. Meinst Du ich hätte 5 jährige Jungs für Fußball begeistern können, wenn ich gezeigt hätte, wie man Fußballschuhe putzt? Meine Kinder wären vermutlich Handballer geworden, da in der Halle keine Schuhe geputzt werden müssen...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wo gehts hin beim DAFV? Weitere Kündigungen - Neuer "Verband" auf Bundesebene?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Nein, das reicht nach den Säumnissen der letzten 40 Jahre eben nicht. Außerdem ist doch der Gewässerschutz ein ureigenes Interesse der Angler. Wir müssen dies nur in einer Form vertreten, dass sich Naturschutz und Naturnutzung nicht ausschließen. Genau hier liegt doch die Nische, die wir besetzen müssen. Wir müssen all die naturnutzenden Naturfreunde hinter uns versammel, bzw. für uns einnehmen (Reiter, Wanderer M-Biker usw.)
> 
> 
> 
> Nützt ja nix. Falsch bleibt falsch!



Exakt so ist es. Wenn wir das mögliche Argument Naturschutz einfach herschenken schwächt das unsere Position. 

Das Menschen das Original wählen, und sich dann für die Verbände entscheiden gilt es erst zu beweisen. 

Wir betreiben seit Jahrzehnten Gewässerpflege, Bestandshege und davon profitieren die Ökosysteme in denen unsere Angelgewässer liegen. Wir müssen das deutlich nach außen vertreten und dafür deutlich einstehen.

Wer möchte, das man ihn positiv wahrnimmt, sollte auch den Kontakt zu Nichtanglern nicht scheuen, denn sonst bekommt es ja niemand mit.

Ich war ja nun schon lange nicht mehr in den Niederlanden, aber es war früher die Regel, das gefragt wurde, ob man was gefangen habe und es gab auch keine plakativen T-shirts die fragende schon vorab durch den Kakao ziehen.

Wir müssen lernen uns und unser Tun zu verkaufen und zwar so, das wir positiv wahrgenommen werden.

Und noch wichtiger wird es sein, das wir aufhören uns immer wieder selbst zu geißeln.

Also egal ob C+r oder catch and decide oder auch Kochtopfangler; Naturschützer und Naturnützer usw. wir müssen nach außen geschlossener auftreten. Sonst machen wir uns selber klein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wo gehts hin beim DAFV? Weitere Kündigungen - Neuer "Verband" auf Bundesebene?*



Testudo schrieb:


> Das Menschen das Original wählen, und sich dann für die Verbände entscheiden gilt es erst zu beweisen.



Wirkung und Ergebnisse von NABU, BUND, PETA etc. als Schützer-Originale im Gegensatz zu DAFV und Konsorten sind x-fach belegt und bewiesen...

Die daraus resultierenden Einschränkungen und Verbote für Angler und Angeln auch..


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wo gehts hin beim DAFV? Weitere Kündigungen - Neuer "Verband" auf Bundesebene?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wirkung und Ergebnisse von NABU, BUND, PETA etc. als Schützer-Originale im Gegensatz zu DAFV und Konsorten sind x-fach belegt und bewiesen...
> 
> Die daraus resultierenden Einschränkungen und Verbote für Angler und Angeln auch..



Du kannst doch nicht herleiten das es ein unumstößliches Gesetz sei, dazu hätte man ja erst mal aktiv werden müssen.

Aber haben da gelegen wie ein Käfer auf dem Rücken, da übernimmt jeder die Deutungshoheit wenn er nur überhaupt was macht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wo gehts hin beim DAFV? Weitere Kündigungen - Neuer "Verband" auf Bundesebene?*

Es ist unumstösslich, dass man das kriegt, wofür man eintritt:

Mehr Angeln

oder 

mehr Verbote und Einschränkungen durch Schützer (im vorauseilendem Gehorsam, wenn man sich selber als Angler als Schützer sieht).....


----------



## willmalwassagen (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wo gehts hin beim DAFV? Weitere Kündigungen - Neuer "Verband" auf Bundesebene?*

Wer will sich das antun, für den Haufen zerstrittener, nicht konsenzfähigen Egomanen die nur sich selbst und ihre Vorteile sehen, die mit Gruppen nichts anders im Sinn haben als sie zu verunglimpfen, eine Vorstandschaft oder eine Verbandsführung zu übernehmen?
Und das ohne zu trinken. kiffen oder sonstige Drogen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wo gehts hin beim DAFV? Weitere Kündigungen - Neuer "Verband" auf Bundesebene?*

Solange die Vereine/Verbände weiter keine Angelorganisationen, sondern in 
erster Linie Bewirtschaftungsorganisationen sind, wirds schwierig. 
Da hier die Interessen logischerweise zwischen Bewirtschaftern und Anglern naturgemäß zumindest teilweise differieren. 
Ob darin der Grund liegt, wenn sich wenig Angler in Bewirtschaftungsvereinen für Bewirtschaftungsaufgaben melden, wenn die doch nur angeln wollen, darüber sollte man auch mal nachdenken, bevor man das kritisiert, dass zu wenig Angler Ämter bei Bewirtschaftern übernehmen wollen..

Und den Naturschutzverband DAFV, das eigentliche Thema hier, den brauchen ja nicht mal die meisten Landesverbände, von denen deswegen ja immer mehr austreten und kündigen.

Ob das besser wird, wenn Hessen (und Saarland?) sich als Rettung "Hege"/Wettangelförderung auf die Fahnen schreiben, statt die drängenden Probleme Tierschutz, Naturschutz, Verbote und Einschränkungen an Gewässern für Angler anzugehen, wage ich zu bezweifeln. 

Allerdings ist es dennoch gut, dass die was machen, sich treffen und so zumindest Unruhe in die Verbandslandschaft bringen!

Mit 2 Verbänden, die sicher beide viele Fehler machten und auch nur Bewirtschafterverbände waren, mit DAV und VDSF, mussten sich zumindest beide Seiten was einfallen lassen um Mitglieder zu halten, was nach dem Motto Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft sicher besser war als jetzt bleiernes Abnicken von Einschränkungen und Verboten und laut Satzung an erster Stelle das ganze Schützergedönse des DAFV.

Ohne die Wende mit dem DAV als Konkurrenzverband wäre heute wohl im VDSF-Land nur noch Casting und Schutz angesagt, Angeln bestenfalls jedes zweite Wochenende und nur unter Aufsicht, so wie damals die Entwicklung lief ...

Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft.....


----------



## Kolja Kreder (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wo gehts hin beim DAFV? Weitere Kündigungen - Neuer "Verband" auf Bundesebene?*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Natürlich ist das ein ureigenes Interesse der Angler- aber Fußballer putzen Ihre Schuhe auch nicht auf dem Platz, sondern im Putzraum. Das gehört zum Fußballspielen dazu und über den Platzwart vom BVB wird auch eher selten in dem Medien berichtet, sondern meistens von den Spielen. Weil der Fußball im Vordergrund steht und die Menschen interessiert- die haben ein positives Image.


Dein Denkfehler liegt nur eben darin, dass Deutschland ein Land der Naturschützer geworden ist. Daher will keiner den Angler, aber jeder den Naturschützer sehen. Wer dies nicht bedient, fällt hinten runter. Man muss sich mit dem Wind biegen ohne zu brechen. Also Naturschutz + Naturnutzung!


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wo gehts hin beim DAFV? Weitere Kündigungen - Neuer "Verband" auf Bundesebene?*

Man kann das Knie beugen vor dem Gesslerhut und den Schützern bis zu den Schultern in den Ars... kriechen:
Die Schützer geben erst Ruhe, wenn Angel verboten oder so reglementiert ist, dass keiner mehr Spaß dran hat und es noch ausübt.

Als Bewirtschafter kann man das so sehen, das man besser nachgeben und mitmachen sollte, bevor andere bewirtschaften dürfen, schränkt man lieber Angler ein...

Als Angler hat man dann, wie man die letzten Jahre sieht, das Nachsehen durch immer mehr Verbote und Einschränkungen. 

Auch das ist der Unterschied zwischen Sichtweise Bewirtschafter und Angler....



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Solange die Vereine/Verbände weiter keine Angelorganisationen, sondern in
> erster Linie Bewirtschaftungsorganisationen sind, wirds schwierig.
> Da hier die Interessen logischerweise zwischen Bewirtschaftern und Anglern naturgemäß zumindest teilweise differieren.
> Ob darin der Grund liegt, wenn sich wenig Angler in Bewirtschaftungsvereinen für Bewirtschaftungsaufgaben melden, wenn die doch nur angeln wollen, darüber sollte man auch mal nachdenken, bevor man das kritisiert, dass zu wenig Angler Ämter bei Bewirtschaftern übernehmen wollen..
> ...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wo gehts hin beim DAFV? Weitere Kündigungen - Neuer "Verband" auf Bundesebene?*

Für mich alles eine Frage der Argumentation. Der Naturschutzgedanke hört beim Menschen sehr schnell auf, z.B. wenn ein Fahrverbot für den eigenen Diesel vor der Haustür droht....

Macht sich ein "normaler" Mensch Gedanken um die Abgaswerte seines Autos auf dem Weg zur Arbeit, zum Einkaufen oder nur zum Bäcker? Nein- und so muss ich das Bild des Angelns rüberbringen. Das Angeln muss in den Vordergrund gestellt werden. Das wir uns zum Erhalt unserer Gewässer um diese kümmern, ist ein schöner Nebeneffekt, den man mal erwähnen darf.

Mir ist aber klar, dass die letzten 30 oder 40 Jahre nicht innerhalb von wenigen Wochen zu korrigieren sind. Wenn man aber nicht den Versuch unternimmt, wird man keine Chance auf eine Änderung der Wahrnehmung von Anglern haben.

Ob Wettangeln der richtige Ansatz hierfür ist, wage ich allerdings auch zu bezweifeln.

Es gibt Fotowettbewerbe, wo Bilder von Anglern gewonnen haben. Da hat niemand einen Naturschutzgedanken ins Spiel gebracht, sondern lediglich die schöne Seite unseres Hobbies abgebildet.

In Dänemark wirbt der Tourismus - z.B. Visit Denmark - sehr häufig mit Bildern vom Angeln. Weil Angeln schlecht ist und die (deutsche?) Touristen abwehren wollen? Nein, weil das ein Erholungsfaktor und ein Argument für Urlaub in Dänemark ist. Deutschland hat es verbockt! 

Wir haben die Chance mit einem Neuanfang die Fehler zu korrigieren, aber wie man hier erkennt, wollen die meisten das gar nicht. 

Also einfach weitermachen- wird schon noch ein paar Jahre gut gehen!


----------



## Grünknochen (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wo gehts hin beim DAFV? Weitere Kündigungen - Neuer "Verband" auf Bundesebene?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Dein Denkfehler liegt nur eben darin, dass Deutschland ein Land der Naturschützer geworden ist. Daher will keiner den Angler, aber jeder den Naturschützer sehen. Wer dies nicht bedient, fällt hinten runter. Man muss sich mit dem Wind biegen ohne zu brechen. Also Naturschutz + Naturnutzung!



Wieso mit dem Wind biegen. Ich sehe das seit roundabout 50 Jahren so. Aus voller Überzeugung. Wie der allseits geschätzte AV Niedersachsen übrigens, der diese Schlagworte zu seinem Slogan erhoben hat. In Wirklichkeit geht es also um Deutungshoheit, was das Thema Naturschutz betrifft: Nicht der Verbotsfeteschist, sondern der verantwortungsvolle Nutzer ist - gerade in einer Kulturlandschaft (Deutschland ist nicht Amazonien)- der wahre Schützer!!
Im Übrigen ist es aus meiner Sicht fast schon sinnfrei, eine Interessenvertretung nur für Angler zu fordern und hierbei das Thema Hege (Schlagwort Bewirtschaftung) auszuklammern. Es gibt kein Recht auf freies Angeln im Süsswasser, es sei denn, man ist Eigentümer eines Gewässergrundstücks, also Inhaber des Fischereirechts (Schlagworte Fischereirecht, Fischereiausübungsrecht, Fischereiberechtigung, also 1 x 1).


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wo gehts hin beim DAFV? Weitere Kündigungen - Neuer "Verband" auf Bundesebene?*



> Im Übrigen ist es aus meiner Sicht fast schon sinnfrei, eine Interessenvertretung nur für Angler zu fordern und hierbei das Thema Hege (Schlagwort Bewirtschaftung) auszuklammern.
> Es gibt kein Recht auf freies Angeln im Süsswasser....


Wieso ausklammern?

An die richtige Stelle setzen, wo es hingehört:
Zu den Bewirtschaftern

Ein Anglerverband (also für Angler und Angeln, nicht für Bewirtschaftung) hätte nix mit "freiem Angeln, dass es rechtlich im Süßwasser nicht gibt" zu tun oder mit Hege - reine Sache der Bewirtschafter, an die sich ein Angler halten muss.

Weil das keine rechtliche Frage wäre, sondern eine rein angelpolitische Sache.

Wie ein Verbraucherschutzverband.

Denn der Angler ist ja zuerst mal Kunde/Verbraucher bei den Bewirtschaftern (ob Vereine, Fischer oder freiwillige Feuerwehr oder andere ist da ja für Angler zuerst mal wurscht) und nicht selber Bewirtschafter.

Und selbstverständlich kann man sich als Kunde/Verbraucher organisieren, um mit Bewirtschaftern/Dienstleistern zu kooperieren wo möglich, und ihnen entgegen zu treten wo nötig (bei immer mehr Verboten und Einschränkung z. B.) ..

Denn wer mir als Angler immer wieder neue Verbote und Einschränkungen beschert ist, erst mal wurscht:
Man muss die bekämpfen..

Ob sie vom NABU, PETA oder DAFV und Konsorten oder Bewirtschaftern kommen.

*Thema hier:*
Ob da der Naturschutzverband DAFV der richtige ist und seine abnickenden Vasallenverbände, oder ob die jetzt "meuternden" Verbände wie Hessen/Saar mit ihrer Fokussierung auf "Hege"/Wettangeln für Angler wirklich was bringen, wage ich zu bezweifeln.

Dass es weitere Kündigungen beim DAFV gibt und dass Verbände wie Hessen/Saar im Bund aktiv werden, ist im Sinne von Bewegung aber jedenfalls mal vorerst positiv zu werten. 

Über das Ergebnis kann man sich dann unterhalten, wenn es vorliegt..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wo gehts hin beim DAFV? Weitere Kündigungen - Neuer "Verband" auf Bundesebene?*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Nicht der Verbotsfeteschist, sondern der verantwortungsvolle Nutzer ist - gerade in einer Kulturlandschaft (Deutschland ist nicht Amazonien)- der wahre Schützer!!
> Im Übrigen ist es aus meiner Sicht fast schon sinnfrei, eine Interessenvertretung nur für Angler zu fordern und hierbei das Thema Hege (Schlagwort Bewirtschaftung) auszuklammern.



Falls Du mich meinst- ich habe das nicht gefordert! Ich fordere einen Verband, der unser Hobby in den Vordergrund stellt und dazu gehört der Fischfang. Für mich ist Hege/ Naturschutz/ Erhalt der Gewässer aber nicht der Schwerpunkt, sondern die "Hausmeisteraufgabe" der Angler. 

Will ich nur schützen, kann ich Mitglied im NABU werden und am Forellensee angeln.

Wie läuft es denn in der Realität? Die Arbeistdienste in den Vereinen sind Pflichttermine, also macht die Mehrheit das nicht freiwillig, sondern sieht das als notwendiges Übel an, um Angeln zu können/ dürfen. In manchen Vereinen, in denen man sich von Arbeitsstunden freikaufen kann, steigen die Einnahmen im Haushalt durch diese Möglichkeit. 

Siehe mein Beispiel mit Fußball und Schuhe putzen- das gehört dazu, aber niemand wird Mitglied im Fußballverein, um Schuhe zu putzen, sondern um Fußball zu spielen.

Es geht mir darum, endlich mal jemanden zu finden, der sich für unser Hobby Angeln in der Öffentlichkeit stark macht! Der versucht Menschen für unser Hobby zu begeistern. 

Damit meine ich nicht Wettangeln...

Wenn ich eine Homepage von einem Angelverein anschaue und einen Bericht über eine Müllsammelaktion als erstes sehe, finde ich die Müllsammelaktion natürlich toll- aber auf der Seite eines Angelverins hätte ich lieber ein Bild von einem Angler iM Drill mit einem echten Fisch.

Es ist doch schon erschreckend, dass Angelvereine mit Fischbesatzmaßnahmen oder Müllsammelaktionen in der Presse sind, nicht jedoch mit Gemeinschaftsfischen. Da läuft etwas falsch.

Der Kegelverein berichtet auch nicht von der Ausfahrt mit Fotos von der Pinkelpause auf dem Rastplatz, sondern von den besten Keglern der Ausfahrt.

Kiter sind Naturnutzer und schreiben offen über geile Erlebnisse und versuchen so Menschen zu begeistern. Das die Kiter hier oben einmal jährlich eine große Müllsammelaktion durchführen, wissen nur Insider. Das wird nicht einmal groß medienwirksam ausgeschlachtet. Das machen die Kiter, weil ihnen die Natur wichtig ist.

Jeder, der mich verstehen will, wird mich verstehen!


----------



## Sharpo (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wo gehts hin beim DAFV? Weitere Kündigungen - Neuer "Verband" auf Bundesebene?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Dein Denkfehler liegt nur eben darin, dass Deutschland ein Land der Naturschützer geworden ist. Daher will keiner den Angler, aber jeder den Naturschützer sehen. Wer dies nicht bedient, fällt hinten runter. Man muss sich mit dem Wind biegen ohne zu brechen. Also Naturschutz + Naturnutzung!



Naturschutz + Naturnutzung oder Naturnutzung + Naturschutz?  

Für Naturschutz brauch man keine Angler.


Wir betreiben über das Angeln Naturschutz/ Gewässerschutz weil dies in unserem eigenen Interesse ist.
Um das Hobby Angeln in möglichst Natur naher Umgebung ausführen zu können.

Von den ganzen Naturnutzern und Naturschützern haben wir im Grunde den schwierigsten Stand.
Uns hängt das Prädikat *Tierquäler* an.

Und genau dieser Makel Tierquäler wird mit dem Argument Naturschutz versucht zu übertünchen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wo gehts hin beim DAFV? Weitere Kündigungen - Neuer "Verband" auf Bundesebene?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Naturschutz + Naturnutzung oder Naturnutzung + Naturschutz?
> 
> Für Naturschutz brauch man keine Angler.
> 
> ...



So langsam kommen wir der Sache doch näher, danke!

Wir rechtfertigen unser Hobby darüber - zumindest versuchen wir es - das wir Naturschützer sind. Weil wir in den letzten Jahrzehnten genau dahin abgedriftet sind und bei der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit vergessen haben, darauf hinzuweisen, dass Angeln selektiv und nachhaltig betrieben wird.

Millionen Menschen essen und kaufen industriell gefangenen Fisch- ohne schlechtes Gewissen. In Deutschland darf man mit riesigen Trawlern gefangenen Fisch sogar öffentlich verkaufen. Wir müssen Fisch nicht am hauptbahhof beim Dealer unseres Vertrauen kaufen, sondern auf dem Wochenmarkt, im Fischgeschäft oder vom Kutter.

Aber meine mit der Handangel gefangene Bachforelle- dafür muss ich mich verstecken?

Wenn dann nur, weil man vergessen hat die Menschen und die Öffentlichkeit für unser Hobby abzuholen und zu begeistern. Nicht weil Angeln schlecht ist, sondern weil man versäumt hat, Angeln richtig darzustellen.

Das wird - und das ist das Thema hier - vermutlich auch mit einem neuen Verband nicht besser. Weil die ähnlich denken wie die meisten Angler.

Meine Nachbarn fragen mich seit Wochen, wann ich mein Boot endlich wieder im Wasser habe- die wollen Plattfisch und Dorsch... Keiner fragt mich, ob ich denn auch Gewässer hege und pflege- die fragen einfach nur nach Fisch. Weil die Angeln und Fische fangen im  Zusammenhang sehen. Ja, ich freue mich über meine gute Nachbarschaft! Sind alles ganz normale Menschen. 

Mich hat übrigens auch noch niemand angemotzt, dass wir gegen die NSGFmbV klagen #6. Die verstehen nämlich auch nicht, warum ich da nicht mehr angeln darf....


----------



## Sharpo (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wo gehts hin beim DAFV? Weitere Kündigungen - Neuer "Verband" auf Bundesebene?*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> So langsam kommen wir der Sache doch näher, danke!
> 
> Wir rechtfertigen unser Hobby darüber - zumindest versuchen wir es - das wir Naturschützer sind. Weil wir in den letzten Jahrzehnten genau dahin abgedriftet sind und bei der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit vergessen haben, darauf hinzuweisen, dass Angeln selektiv und nachhaltig betrieben wird.
> 
> ...



Jetzt landest Du bei Angeln= Nahrungsbeschaffung..?

Was für ein Eiertanz.


----------



## glavoc (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wo gehts hin beim DAFV? Weitere Kündigungen - Neuer "Verband" auf Bundesebene?*



bastido schrieb:


> .....dort ist Angeln politisch erwünschtes „Staatsziel“, da ist im Grunde genommen gar keine Vertretung nötig. Jeder kann sich doch einfach mal die landesweiten dänischen Regelungen zum Angeln ansehen, die passen auf eine A5 Seite. Das kann man dann natürlich auch touristisch verwerten ohne Lehrgänge oder Studium von seitenweise Bestimmungen.
> *Hier ist es inzwischen so, dass die Verbände durch ihr eigenes Handeln zum puren Selbstzweck diesen ganzen Regelungswahnsinn doch erst befeuert haben, mit immer neuen Auslegungen, der eigentlich immer Richtung Tierschutz zielt. Nach dem Motto, das entspricht unserer Definition vom tollen Angler, also schreiben wir das irgendwo auf bevor es andere tun. Genau diese Leute sprechen aber nur für vielleicht 10% der Angler, denn da liegt ihre Machtbasis, bei Vereinen die in einer gewissen Abhängigkeitssituation stecken weil hier die Bewirtschaftung ein Hauptzweck ist. Sie bezeichnen und verstehen sich aber selber als Vertreter der deutschen Angler, was sie aber defacto nicht sind. Dieses ganze Konstrukt ist für mich zum Scheitern verurteilt und führt weiter Richtung Abgrund.*
> .


Sehe es ganz ähnlich, perfekt beschrieben & den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen!
Frage: Warum sind sich eigentl. alle hier einig, das Wettkampfangeln quasi Kontraproduktiv wäre?
Bin da anderer Meinung und kann als "MiMiMi" eure Sicht nicht teilen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wo gehts hin beim DAFV? Weitere Kündigungen - Neuer "Verband" auf Bundesebene?*

Weil es da die Anordnung ausm Finanzministerium gibt, welche die Vereine die Gemeinnützigkeit kosten kann und damit die Gewässer.

Natürlich auch erst mal Bewirtschaftersache...

*Thema hier:*
Ob da der Naturschutzverband DAFV der richtige ist und seine abnickenden Vasallenverbände, oder ob die jetzt "meuternden" Verbände wie Hessen/Saar mit ihrer Fokussierung auf "Hege"/Wettangeln für Angler wirklich was bringen, wage ich zu bezweifeln.

Dass es weitere Kündigungen beim DAFV gibt und dass Verbände wie Hessen/Saar im Bund aktiv werden, ist im Sinne von Bewegung aber jedenfalls mal vorerst positiv zu werten. 

*Über das Ergebnis kann man sich dann unterhalten, wenn es vorliegt..*


----------



## willmalwassagen (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wo gehts hin beim DAFV? Weitere Kündigungen - Neuer "Verband" auf Bundesebene?*

So ein "neuer Verband" soll erst mal seinen Zweck und Ziele definieren und in eine Satzung schreiben.
Die wird dann von einer Versammlung beschlossen. Daraus ergibt sich der Auftrag an die Handelnden.
Das bedeutet, die Verbände könnten die Satzung des DAFV ändern und damit den Auftrag des Präsidium konkretisieren. Und wer sich dann nicht daran hält wird bei der nächsten Versammlung abgestraft.
So einfach könnte es sein. 
Solange die Versammlungen alles abnicken wird sich nichts ändern. 
Und wieso sollen die bisherigen Abnicker in einem neuen Verband nicht mehr abnicken? 
Da soll erst mal eine Satzung und ein Plan für die Zukunft vorgelegt werden ehe gewählt wird.
Nur zusammenschließen vergrößert nur die Katastrofen. Siehe Baden-Württemberg, siehe DAFV.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wo gehts hin beim DAFV? Weitere Kündigungen - Neuer "Verband" auf Bundesebene?*

Es ist wurscht ob Verband oder sonstwas - Hauptsache mal was für Angler und nicht nur für Bewirtschafter.

Mitm Rest (Katastrophe bei Fusion, abnicken etc.) haste voll recht..



Davon ab:


----------



## smithie (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wo gehts hin beim DAFV? Weitere Kündigungen - Neuer "Verband" auf Bundesebene?*

Unser "USP" kann nicht "Naturschutz" sein, mit dem wir unser Eingreifen in die Natur und die Naturnutzung rechtfertigen.

Es wurde schon mehrfach geschrieben: Naturschutz braucht keine Angler!
In dem Sektor Naturschutz ist so viel Geld verfügbar.

Und in letzter Konsequenz geht Naturschutz immer auch besser ohne Angler.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wo gehts hin beim DAFV? Weitere Kündigungen - Neuer "Verband" auf Bundesebene?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Jetzt landest Du bei Angeln= Nahrungsbeschaffung..?
> 
> Was für ein Eiertanz.




Oh Gott, NEIN! Ich wollte lediglich aufzeigen, dass es der Mehrheit der Menschen völlig egal ist und nur wenige im Angeln etwas negatives sehen. Die machen sich nicht einmal Gedanken über eventuelle Qualen von industriell gefangenen Fischen und kaufen diese- warum sollten sich diese menschen dann Gedanken machen, das Angler Fische schlecht behandeln oder Schmerzen zufügen? Das interessiert die einfach nicht. Natürlich gibt es Ausnahemen wir PETA, NABU und Co. Die haben durch ihre Öffentlichkeitsarbeit halt viele Menschen abgeholt und für sich gewinnen können- das was wir Angler versäumt haben. Deshalb sollten wir damit beginnen und die Menschen für unser Hobby begeistern. Doch solange die "Vertreter der organisierten Angelfischer" auf der Grünen Woche Naturschutz präsentieren, wird sich das Image nicht verbessern. Im Gegenteil- mit jeder offiziellen Präsentation "Angler sind Naturschützer" steigt der Druck auf alle Angler, genau diese Erwartung der Öffentlichkeit zu erfüllen. 

Ich bin Angler, weil ich Fische fange. Will ich etwas für die Natur machen, baue ich Nistkästen mit meinen Kindern im Garten, mähe Rasen oder pflanze einen Baum. Nebenbei trenne ich Müll und nutze Regenwasser zur Bewässerung meines Gartens. Wenn ich damit fretig bin, gehe ich angeln.

Kann bitte jemand das in der Öffentlichkeit repräsentieren? Diejenigen suche ich....


----------



## Fruehling (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wo gehts hin beim DAFV? Weitere Kündigungen - Neuer "Verband" auf Bundesebene?*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> ...Die machen sich nicht einmal Gedanken über eventuelle Qualen von industriell gefangenen Fischen und kaufen diese-...



Würde ich so nicht unterschreiben, denn erst vor kurzen gabs im Netz immer wieder die Schlagzeile, daß sich die Deutschen sehr wohl Gedanken über Tierleid machen und auch bereit wären, mehr Geld für (tierische) Lebensmittel auszugeben, wenn dadurch sichergestellt würde, daß es weniger Tierleid gäbe.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wo gehts hin beim DAFV? Weitere Kündigungen - Neuer "Verband" auf Bundesebene?*

Ist hier erstens Offtopic und wird durch tägliches Kaufverhalten bei Aldi, Lidl und Co ad absurdum geführt.

*Thema hier:*
Ob da der Naturschutzverband DAFV der richtige ist und seine abnickenden Vasallenverbände, oder ob die jetzt "meuternden" Verbände wie Hessen/Saar mit ihrer Fokussierung auf "Hege"/Wettangeln für Angler wirklich was bringen, wage ich zu bezweifeln.

Dass es weitere Kündigungen beim DAFV gibt und dass Verbände wie Hessen/Saar im Bund aktiv werden, ist im Sinne von Bewegung aber jedenfalls mal vorerst positiv zu werten. 

Über das Ergebnis kann man sich dann unterhalten, wenn es vorliegt..


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wo gehts hin beim DAFV? Weitere Kündigungen - Neuer "Verband" auf Bundesebene?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Dein Denkfehler liegt nur eben darin, dass Deutschland ein Land der Naturschützer geworden ist. Daher will keiner den Angler, aber jeder den Naturschützer sehen. Wer dies nicht bedient, fällt hinten runter. Man muss sich mit dem Wind biegen ohne zu brechen. Also Naturschutz + Naturnutzung!



Meine Erfahrung und im Austausch mit  etlichen Kollegen bestätigt. 

Sicher nicht repräsentativ aber es würde mich wundern, wenn viele nicht ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht haben :

Der breiten Öffentlichkeit ist's schlichtweg wurscht, ob du deinem Fang den Sinn einer Pfanne, oder das Seilchenspringen über einer Abhakmatte näher bringst.

Die Mehrheit hat echt andere Sorgen. 

Man sieht uns desöfteren realistischer als wir uns selbst.


Ein Hobby in dem Angler Angler
anschei$$en, hat viel gravierendere Probleme, nämlich mit sich selbst:

Viele ANGLER(und eben NICHT unter Zugzwang der Öffentlichkeit) sehen sich selbst lieber im umgelegten Naturschutzmäntelchen.


Das diese Joppe für Naturnutzer ziemlich dünn wie ungeschickt zugleich gestrickt ist..geschenkt.

Einsteins Definition von Wahnsinn passt auf Angler wie Arxxx auf Eimer. 


Selbstverleugnung..wenn ich primär Natur schützen möchte, fallen mir dazu zig sinnigere und effektivere Beschäftigungen ein. 

Viele Angler lügen sich dank jahrelanger Vorbeterei mittlerweile selbst in die löcherige (Naturschutz) Tasche.

Für hinten über fallen haben wir Größtenteils selbst gesorgt.


----------



## Ørret (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wo gehts hin beim DAFV? Weitere Kündigungen - Neuer "Verband" auf Bundesebene?*

Wenn der Däschler nun einen Alternativerband gründen will wozu stattet er dann noch dem DAFV einen Besuch auf der grünen Woche ab? Verstehe ich nicht so ganz das Manöver|bigeyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wo gehts hin beim DAFV? Weitere Kündigungen - Neuer "Verband" auf Bundesebene?*

Zusammen mit seinem Kumpels von der Saar, den C+R-Verbietern Schneiderlöchner/Jost  ;-)))

Vielleicht halt wieder alles nur Schall und Rauch wie bisher auch immer und wieder nur Schwanz einziehen...??


----------



## willmalwassagen (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wo gehts hin beim DAFV? Weitere Kündigungen - Neuer "Verband" auf Bundesebene?*

@Thomas,
wenn du jetzt die Angelvereine die Pachtgewässer  bewirtschaften  als "Bewirtschafter" zu diffamieren versuchst gehst du  einfach zu weit. Das  trifft nahezu alle Angelvereine.

Wer  pachtet hat in der Regel die Hegepflicht dabei. Das hat zuerst einmal  nichts mit bewirtschaften zu tun sondern Regeln zum Angeln einzuhalten  oder so aufzustellen, dass der Naturertrag abgeschöpft wird aber  Put&Take weitgehend überflüssig wird.

Das wird dann auch  jeder nicht total verstrahlte Politiker akzeptieren.


----------

